

Big News EOS 5d III can now shoot continuous raw video with magic lantern hack - salimmadjd
http://www.eoshd.com/content/10324/big-news-hands-on-with-continuous-raw-recording-on-canon-5d-mark-iii

======
rorrr2
Amazing. Considering 4K TVs are pretty affordable now, this is great news.

